# The Rock Soup Bowl



## sleevecc (Jul 30, 2014)

I am not sure if I am posting this in the correct place if not please move it or tell me where it should go, I started working on a Bowl a few months ago and then sent it to another fellow turner to add to it, he is sending it to another fellow turner as well, I was curious as to see how many people can add to the bowl and what it will eventually turn itself into. Come check it out and join in on the hopefully world wide project if you like. The link is.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/TheRockBowl/

Feel free to come join in!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2014)

Sonds interesting, but I ma not a face booker... Cant get in. Post some pics?


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 30, 2014)

Sure can Scott,, you should still be able to see the post on there and reply to it I think..
Started with Me Steven Crawford in Ivor Virginia 23866

Then too:
1- Dane Halbert Grants Pass, Oregon
2- Scott Hooks in Colledge Station Texas (Unfortunatley Scotts wife became ill and had to pass)
In route to as we speak
3- Jim Lowder Kaufman, Tx. 75142
4- Betty Simnitt Portland, Or 97225
5 -Troy Kendall Spanaway WA 98387

All I have to do Scott is add you to the list, if it goes to leave an go over seas an shipping gets too costly, we decided all previous workers chip in and help with cost.. I personally would like to see it go all over the world.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2014)

Steven - I think its an awesome idea. I wasn't asking to get in to the project, I was saying that since I don't have a Facebook account I cannot get in to see the pics LOL. I would like however for you to post pics here on WB as it updates. I think a similar project would go well here in many formats. Thanks for asking though. If you do another I would love to get in on it. Right now though time doesn't allow.


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 30, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Steven - I think its an awesome idea. I wasn't asking to get in to the project, I was saying that since I don't have a Facebook account I cannot get in to see the pics LOL. I would like however for you to post pics here on WB as it updates. I think a similar project would go well here in many formats. Thanks for asking though. If you do another I would love to get in on it. Right now though time doesn't allow.


Well Scott at this point in time there are 6 people ahead of you, I cant imagine it getting to you until a couple months from now to be honest.. but yes I will keep this thread alive as well. I plan to start another soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 30, 2014)

Very cool, Steven!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2014)

Neat idea! I'm looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## sleevecc (Jul 30, 2014)

More than welcome to join in if you like David and Henry!!


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2014)

Better let me develop my bowl skills for a while, first. Rigt now the odds are thay my contribution woukd be a nasty catch and a 10-piece bowl puzzle for the next guy/gal to reassemble! Maybe next go around.


----------

